# Hot hot hot



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

ok its 106 outside, 95 in my house... incubator wont drop below 106.. so i unplugged it and opened it up.. chicks are still all fine and moving happily... is the rise and drop of temp going to hurt????


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

all chicks are still moving as of tonight and no heat on them all day.... whew...


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

So happy for you. What a stressful thing to have to go through.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

When I brooded my most recent chicks I had to shut the lamp off during the day as well. The weather here goes from 80 during the day to 40's at night so our incubator is flucuating bad right now. I'm crossing my fingers all goes well.


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

i was worried.. but they are all still moving.. didnt lose any! whew!!!! tomorrow we start hatching day!!!


----------

